# libdrm and dri fails to build on alt archs



## nbittech (Jul 1, 2012)

I have tried unsucessfully to compile Xorg on both PPC and Sparc64 due to the compiler searching for some component that isn't there (Intel video component I believe?). These machines have never had Intel video, so it's been omitted, and now the port won't build.  So I installed the older stable package and proceeded to install some X apps. I can just *portmaster -ai* and skip the libdrm and dri upgrades.  But this is getting really annoying and possibly dangerous.  Plus I have to skip it every time another port refers to it.

Before you ask for a log of the error I might mention that I just installed everything using packages from STABLE, as I need both of these machines working. If you need me to reproduce it though I can.

I also added the the WITHOUT_NOUVEAU option to make.conf, still doesn't work.  I know that FreeBSD just went through a major Xorg upgrade and it is still a work in progress (Intel acceleration and Nvidia drivers).  But I don't need either one, I just want to build X!

A SunFire V880 with fans screaming running the latest Xfce4.10 and gkrellm showing all 8 CPUs maxed while building a port makes even non-geeks curious! Don't throw old hardware out, use FreeBSD and create something unique.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

Both PPC and Sparc are Tier 2 architectures.


----------



## nbittech (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes I know, but X not building on two arches is a major problem, I was hoping that someone else had run into it as well.
I'm sure it can be worked around.
I can always just install Xorg from packages.  The only problem is that when I try to build many X apps (Firefox,etc.) that
port tries to upgrade libdrm or dri or the like, and errors out. How can I get any software installed? If I downgrade the port than how do I keep it from being upgraded every time I build another port? 

How do I install a package of Xorg, and keep it from being upgraded when I build other ports? Or is there a better solution?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if it's going to help but you can try building Xorg without AIGLX.


----------



## nbittech (Jul 4, 2012)

There is a patch availible, giving it a try.  Everyone else should too.

graphics/libdrm
PR ports/167489: [patch] fix graphics/libdrm build on tier-2


----------

